# Do I really want to post this....? SA Rapid Bay 6-10 Jan



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I reckon I might set some kind of record for TOW contention twice in a year.

I just came back today from a few days down at Rapid Bay (SA) with a mate for some fishing and relaxation.

I don't know what it is lately, but as often as not when I go away these days things go wrong, sometimes in a big way.

Firstly, day 1, Sunday. I was ready to go on time with everything packed and rocked up to my mate's place expecting to be away at the most an hour later. But he informed me that he had been up all night finishing his fishing trolley and still had about an hour's work to do on it. Fine, I said, I will go to Marion shopping centre to pick up some bits and pieces I was going to get later. But when I arrived back he was still not ready. We finally got away at 4:00pm. (We had planned to get away at 12:00 noon.)

Anyway, after that little annoyance, we set off and finally got to Rapid Bay at about 5:30. We set about setting up camp and getting organised. Mate, (Alby), towed a caravan there, so I didn't bring my tent. I was going to sleep in the annex.

What we didn't plan for was for his annex frame to disintegrate in the gusty winds, and, despite some bush repairs, we decided that the annex wasn't going up that night. I had a bit of an uncomfortable night sleeping in a makeshift bed that was the kitchen table and a pile of cushions.

Oh, well, such sacrifices are minor when you're on a boy's fishing trip. So the following morning I was up and about early to set up the yak for a morning's fishing. Just as dawn was breaking I was carrying my yak down to the beach and the plan was to be out around the old jetty by sunrise hunting kingies.

That's when the fun began.

I had placed the yak on the water's edge and went to get some stuff organised to set up. When I got up to the camp I turned around and saw my yak just a few metres off the shore being blown away in the strong wind!!! Immediately I dropped everything and ran down to the water to retrieve my yak. On any other beach it would have been easy, but the beach at RB drops away very abruptly into deep water, and although it was only about 15 metres away, I couldn't wade out that far. So I tried to swim out to get it.

After a few strokes two thoughts occurred to me. Firstly, I wasn't gaining on my yak which was being blown out faster than I could swim. Secondly, I didn't have a paddle, so even if I did get to it, how was I going to paddle it in?

Panic!!!

I noticed a kid's yak on the beach, so I shouted into the accompanying tent asking if anyone was awake, and after getting a muffled 'yes', I asked if I could borrow the yak to go retrieve mine. They agreed, so I attempted to do that. Only problem was that the yak was too small and wouldn't take my weight. Also, by now the yak was about 50 metres out and I couldn't see myself paddling an unstable yak with one hand while I tried to tow mine back. I thought that I could probably afford to replace the kid's yak if necessary in order to retrieve mine if it came to that, but it wasn't a workable plan to go out in those conditions in a toy.

Ok, now what!!!??

I noticed that a little further down the way there was a trailer with four serviceable kayaks on it, any of which would do as a rescue craft. So I woke up the occupants of the tent to ask if I could borrow one to go get mine. To my horror the selfish Gen 'Y' so and so refused! He said he didn't want his yak risked going so far out to rescue mine!! I couldn't believe it. I pleaded but he wasn't interested, and so he just went back into the tent to sleep off his (I imagine) hangover!

More panic!!

Ok, never give up.... never give up!!! There's always a way....!!! Pray!!!

Up shot a quick desperate prayer... 'Oh God, I can't lose my yak, please help me!!!' (Or something simillar.)

Just then I looked up and down the beach and noticed a tinnie on the shore. Outboard and all. Just sitting there begging to be used to rescue my wayward yak that was now about 200 metres off shore and moving faster in the growing gust. So I ran over panting to the caravan next to it and shouted 'is anyone awake?' And after a quick and desperate explanation of my situation, and having to reassure the occupant, a retired gentleman, that the wind was strong but the sea was fairly flat with the wind coming off the land, and he wouldn't be risking his life or tinnie in a valiant rescue effort to recover my yak, for which I would gladly give my firstborn for. So, in spite of his wife's reservations, he agreed to wipe away the sleep from his eyes and go risk his life for a total (but very persuasive) stranger.

By now my yak was only just in sight. I would estimate it was about half a kilometer off shore, well past the end of the old jetty, and only just visible. And his motor wouldn't start. Great!!

Anyway, he finally started it and after almost capsizing his tinnie in the surf we launched and were away!

Fortunately my yak came into view quickly and it was safely tethered to the tinnie in a few minutes and towed back to shore. After jumping overboard and kissing my yak and promising never to do that again (well, almost), I thanked my new best friend (can't remember his name now), and asked if he like beer. Fortunately he did, which is good because offering $10 doesn't seem as generous as a six pack of stubbies in this sort of male-oriented negotiation.

Anyway, all ended well, I even remembered to thank God for another miracle, but I also resolved never to leave my yak on the shore in reach of any waves without tethering it to a star dropper or someone's car in future (well, an anchor will be ok I suppose, although I lost that in another minor incident detailed below).

So, unfazed I strolled back to the caravan to get some more gear so I could go out, and Alby woke up and offered a morning greeting. When I related what had just happened while he was sleeping he nearly choked on his coffee!!

Well, that was morning one. I was beginning to think that I should maybe go back to landlubber fishing, but I reminded myself that life wouldn't be worth living if that happened, so I resolved to keep the yak thing going, in spite of the risk to life, limb and wallet it entails.

Any way, without raving for too long, the rest of the week was mediocre from a yak fishing point of view. Rapid Bay must be the most fickle spot in South Australia when it comes to wind. One minute it's calm as can be, and literally in minutes it can be gusting a gale. It does put the jitters up you just a bit when considering should you go out alone at night to fish, and so mostly I didn't. I even put in a few stints on the jetty, shoulder to shoulder with 'ordinary' fisher people. It was a terrible experience, and it put the previous thought out of my mind for good.

Overall, the fishing was mediocre at best. The fish weren't biting in numbers at all, and I could only manage about 10 squid and about a half-dozen fish of various types for the week. I kept the larger specimens of leatherjacket and zebra fish as an example of the situation (although I do like LJ's and the Zebras were particularly large, and good eating). All week I only saw about 6 tommy ruff and no gar caught, although a few trevally were about, but on the small side.

Oh, the anchor! I almost forgot. I was out fishing around the end of the old jetty and anchored up when the wind suddenly blew up out of nowhere (as it does). In the few minutes one gets to decide these things, I decided to up anchor and move closer to shore and shelter in close to the cliffs, as I was dragging the anchor and drifting close to the pylons. But just when I began to pull the anchor up, it snagged. Badly. I couldn't get it up, and even with all my strength I couldn't break the little zip tie that is designed to break away when this sort of thing happens, which isn't normally too difficult. (I think that the anchor line might have wrapped around something under there, there's lots of bits of steel and stuff on the bottom around there.) I tried for a few minutes but the wind was getting stronger and I had a choice to either stay where I was and hope that eventually I could retrieve the anchor, or cut it loose and go in. Because I was now very close to the pylons and the wind was getting worse, I decided to cut free and hustle into shore. So now I have a big rock as an anchor until I get a new one.

Other than that we had a nice break. The wind wasn't always bad, only when I wanted to go out yak fishing.  :lol:

Apart from the reasonable camping conditions at the campsite, and the thought of lots of fish (and big kingys) that are definitely there hanging around the old jetty, I won't be breaking my neck to go back to Rapid Bay for awhile.









Alby resting after not helping me pack my vehicle to come home. (Finally got the annex up and the gazebo, under which I slept the other 3 nights.)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep. Another TOW. I'm taking you off my signature line. :lol: :lol:

BTW, they don't call it Rapid Bay for no reason. Also, you're not the first to have a kayak float away, nor will you be the last.

:lol:

trev


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well that was an adventure! Glad you got out of it with nothing lost but the anchor. Trips like that make the good ones all the sweeter mate.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I felt awful seeing my own yak blow away across D'Estrees Bay last November but mine isn't a hand made timber beauty and I didn't have to run around begging sleeping strangers for help retrieving it; what a nightmare! I suppose you at least have had a memorable trip and may become a returning TOW champ


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You are a deadset legend. ...
Awesome read


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Mate, sounds not to flash.
Some important lessons here
#1 Do not leave your yak unattended without anchoring.
#2 Do not use cable ties to tie your anchor. They suck! Use 20lb nylon, funny enough it breaks at 20lb!
#3 Do you use a couple of metres of bungy cord fom your Yak to the anchor float? If you do not your anchor will drag a lot of the time.
Hopefully your preperation will improve in the future, but it is becoming entertaining. :lol:


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

OldDood said:


> Hi Mate, sounds not to flash.
> Some important lessons here
> #1 Do not leave your yak unattended without anchoring.
> #2 Do not use cable ties to tie your anchor. They suck! Use 20lb nylon, funny enough it breaks at 20lb!
> ...


Yes I will modify my setup re the anchor. I've used the zip ties since I had the anchor and always had a break off when needed until now. But life's a learning thing, so I'll go to the 20 lb mono, as I've read about that before. No I don't use bungy, I use a short length of cord to the float. It's when conditions get extreme that you look into improvements and modify your behaviour. Hopefully the learning curve isn't too expensive or dangerous. I'm not as mad keen as some, but I do go out regularly and have made many changes as a result of things going wrong. That's just the way it is.... :?


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Stealthfisha said:


> You are a deadset legend. ...
> Awesome read


Don't know about that, but I do have some interesting things go wrong some times.


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

hahahha i am so glad to see that other people have this sort of crap happen to them as well. Sometimes i think it must just be me.

anyway thanks for the entertaining story and may you land a 1.2m kingy next trip for your troubles


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

salticrak said:


> That bastard who refused to help to help you needs to be flogged.


X2


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ1aKQIAABxfgAAQQKcACAAglIA/7/6wMAC1qIp6aaZNU2U2RPRBhPUEUzSep4oAyMgNAGqeKbRAaDINAAJNBkZzCHDJOj66+EhQDHR6jyiuQhfVSatREsLYD6joGfnRxbCG2cojfA+RrVx6pwTwaDYcmy0puM+kX8vdNyFzc54+SEDKZ5GWjHBJ8QkkGQqKSAnKw7AdTXjB4E0LRuUqzsMkVHFjiJVtNDBb60CIs4PAHIwatZgpNwr+jBFM3oAsRP+LuSKcKEgGrRSBAA==


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

That was a most entertaining post and it makes you realize just how quickly things can go wrong.
Glad you found assistance (eventually) to recover your Kayak...would have been choppy offshore... and not getting any better!

Those easterlies certainly rocket out of the gullies down there.


----------



## Melbit (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for your story! I too have trips that are pretty similar to this. One thing after another....
Damn the campground looks dry. I used to regularly fish off the jetty, but it was always a source of frustration.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

I think you need a minder Steve. Either that or hire a film crew and you could start your own reality tv show along the lines of Karl Pilkington. Should make for some enjoyable viewing. Maybe next year come over to Corny.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Melbit said:


> Thanks for your story! I too have trips that are pretty similar to this. One thing after another....


Let's hear them.

trev


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

You should have hopped in the car, driven to Cape Jervis, hopped on the ferry and collected your yak in KI. Great fishing over there :lol:

Gold story, could well see that happening to me!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

According to the law of averages, you are about to hit a really big purple patch... good luck.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

> hire a film crew and you could start your own reality tv show along the lines of Karl Pilkington.


I agree. I think you should strap a 'Gopro' to your head & record the events. You'll either have the chance to make $250 on 'Australias funniest home video's', or become a new Youtube sensation. 

Admire your persistence though ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy moly :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Do you ever have a dull boring uneventful day like the rest of us when we go yakking ? :lol:

Glad everything work out ok though.

Steve


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I thought Dru was a _lay-down misere_ to relieve me of my TOW accolade but This tail is a real contender!


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

this just made my morning :lol: great read.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

snowymacco said:


> I think you need a minder Steve. Either that or hire a film crew and you could start your own reality tv show along the lines of Karl Pilkington. Should make for some enjoyable viewing. Maybe next year come over to Corny.


X2. I would watch. You could make stuff using fine wood-working skills then go out and use them for misfortune.

You have such unique coastline in SA. Seems so foreign to us on east coast to see tinder dry land next to ocean. Reminds me of European films.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

AdrianK said:


> I thought Dru was a _lay-down misere_ to relieve me of my TOW accolade but This tail is a real contender!


It's an award that I'm happy goes elsewhere. :lol: honesty forced my hand and you certainly learn from a TOW. Goanywhere... Mate I just love your self build, wish I had those skills. And there is no way you could loose it! 10/10 for persistence.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Occulator said:


> I don't want to sound like a smart arse but the thing that comes to mind whilst reading your very entertaining trip report (thanks for sharing by the way) is the old saying "shit happens". You were on a hiding to nothing that worse was to follow from a start like that. :? Next time take a leaf out of Alby's book and slow down.  I've had similar situations (left the paddle/rods/PFD etc etc at home), so I took it as a sign and just packed up and went home/back to bed.


You know, it's only kayaking where I get this sort of thing going wrong so often. I am also into 4wding and camping etc. but I have been into those things for many years. I have myself pretty sorted when it comes to those things and do things almost instinctively to avoid and prepare for things that could go wrong. Kayak fishing is still a fairly new activity (obsession) and I still have some things to learn and build into my routine when preparing and going out. I still get frustrated when I spill my bait or fishing tackle all through my yak, or get my rod leashes all tangled, but those things happen because I'm still not totally organised yet. Bit by bit it is falling into place, but the problem is that when things go wrong on or in the water they can go very wrong very quickly. (e.g. drop something on land and you just bend over and pick it up; do it on the water and you usually lose it.) I know that on this forum the point is driven home all the time how easy it is to get into trouble, and not to get lulled into a false sense of security! 

(I'm kinda glad I didn't get the TOW back - not yet at least.)


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Melbit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your story! I too have trips that are pretty similar to this. One thing after another....
> ...


I'm sure that there are dozens of similar stories that could be posted here, but most people like to hide their mistakes and advertise their successes. I don't care about my ego, I just want to learn from others and pass on my experiences (good and bad) so others may learn a bit from them. Let's all be prepared to share the crap as well as the gold that happens to us!


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

snowymacco said:


> I think you need a minder Steve. Either that or hire a film crew and you could start your own reality tv show along the lines of Karl Pilkington. Should make for some enjoyable viewing. Maybe next year come over to Corny.


Yes, then you can be my babysitter! I think I will come over there again next summer, had a great time last year.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

goanywhere said:


> I still get frustrated when I spill my bait or fishing tackle all through my yak, or get my rod leashes all tangled, but those things happen because I'm still not totally organised yet. Bit by bit it is falling into place, but the problem is that when things go wrong on or in the water they can go very wrong very quickly. (e.g. drop something on land and you just bend over and pick it up; do it on the water and you usually lose it.) I know that on this forum the point is driven home all the time how easy it is to get into trouble, and not to get lulled into a false sense of security!


"the problem is that when things go wrong on or in the water they can go very wrong very quickly"

I can attest to that, and many more times than once. Thanks for sharing your story...and for your honesty, that may one day save someone ele's life .

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I see have graciously accepted the broken fish again. Has anyone else ever had it twice? Personally, I would have given it to Dru for the angry sweep alone.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Angry sweep? I think I missed that one.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59164


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

That's great! :-D


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

goanywhere said:


> I noticed that a little further down the way there was a trailer with four serviceable kayaks on it, any of which would do as a rescue craft. So I woke up the occupants of the tent to ask if I could borrow one to go get mine. To my horror the selfish Gen 'Y' so and so refused! He said he didn't want his yak risked going so far out to rescue mine!! I couldn't believe it. I pleaded but he wasn't interested, and so he just went back into the tent to sleep off his (I imagine) hangover!


Please take this in the good humour with which its intended, but for a Boomer to have a go at a Gen-Yer is just ridiculous!

Good grief! You two generations deserve each other!


----------

